# [SOLVED] WLAN disabled



## Helpmeblake (Apr 7, 2011)

I need help!
Before I turned off my computer, the Internet and WLAN were working fine. Then after I turned it bak on my WLAN wasn't working. If I press the WLAN button, it says WLAN disabled. I cannot seem to fix it. When I go to device manager, all the adapters have explanation points next to them(!). I can't connect to the Internet and cannot enable the WLAN. Please help me.


----------



## Helpmeblake (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: WLAN disabled*

Oh. And when I click the adapters in device manager, it says error code 31.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: WLAN disabled*








and welcome to the Forum

Right click on the adaptor in Device Manager and select update driver . . see if it finds the right one and works


----------



## Helpmeblake (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: WLAN disabled*

When I right click and select update driver software, it says that "windows has determined the driver software for your device is up to date." but it still has the explanation mark and my WLAN still doesn't work.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: WLAN disabled*

Right click on it and select remove . . reboot to let windows "discover" it and load the driver


----------



## Helpmeblake (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: WLAN disabled*

You say to click remove, do you mean uninstall? And I have like 20 adapters with the explanation mark so do I uninstall them all?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: WLAN disabled*

You have 20 network adaptors?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: WLAN disabled*



Old Rich said:


> You have 20 network adaptors?


Um, a screenshot at this point would be nice.


----------



## Helpmeblake (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: WLAN disabled*

I can't get a screenshot because my computer won't connect to the inernet even if I put in the Ethernet cable. I am sending this from another computer in my house. All other computers can connect to inernet, not mine.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: WLAN disabled*

Use a flash drive to move the screenshot to the pc with a connection


----------



## Helpmeblake (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: WLAN disabled*

Ok, i have the screenshots. One is of all the network adapters, and the other is of the message that pops up if you click any of them.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: WLAN disabled*

Hello,

The snap shots sure helps. Thanks.

Please uninstall all ISATAP Adapters, right click each one and choose uninstall.

Restart your computer after then followed by TCP/IP and Winsocks Resets:
Please reset both TCP/IP and Winsock. 

Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter

Restart the computer after.

Please let us know.


----------



## Helpmeblake (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: WLAN disabled*

I tried to reset them and nothing happens so I disabled them. I reset the things and nothing happens either. Also I tried to plug in the computer directly and I still could not connect to the Internet.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: WLAN disabled*

Restart your computer, Tap F8 and select Safe Mode with Networking. In here see if you can uninstall Wireless Adapters Again.

If you were able to wireless connect before and no issues, you may try a System Restore and restore it to a point were everything was playing nice. Here's How.

Test your connection after and if it's unsuccessful next task to do is a Repair Install.

Please give us an update.


----------



## Helpmeblake (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: WLAN disabled*

Haha. I did a system restore already before you posted and it worked! I now only have like 2 network adapters that work. Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: WLAN disabled*

Wow! That's so great to hear from you. Good job!

Glad that we've thought of the same resolution that worked.

You're Welcome.


----------

